# Wanted: Archery Equipment for Field Test



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> I would like to get archery products for testing and evaluation.


You, and about a thousand other members of this forum...  Good luck!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a bear whitetail 2 compound bow. If you pay for shipping I'll send it to you and you can let me know how it compares.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bow*

Why would you want me to test a bow that old? I had a Bear Whitetail bow over 15 years ago, at that time it was a respectable bow, not the best on the planet, but good enought to hunt whitetail deer with here in Indiana.

If it is left handed, I'm looking for an older bow to give to my son. He recently got married and I'm wanting to get him interested in bow hunting.

thanks for the offer.
thenson


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

T, I think 60x was joking.


----------



## hessvl (Sep 20, 2004)

NO RESPECT !


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Parsons outdoor Productions has a few things.... send [email protected] an email ASAP... I will let you know what we have in an email....


----------



## steve.s (Dec 29, 2014)

got 4 compound bows,over 300 target arrows,releases,sights,all kind of things in a box.call me if interested. 402 331 3414 steve


----------

